# Coolant in cylinder 5.



## mk2flip (May 23, 2005)

I am looking for any theories with regards the subject. It is a 2001.5 S4 107,000 miles.. It does burn coolant. Burns more at cold start, when it gets upto temp, it doesn't bur n as much. It does misfire. It hasn't been taken apart yet he just scoped each cylnder. Coolant loss was minimal at first, now its at about a quart+ a week. No coolant in the oil, or vice versa. Any thoughts? Cosulted dealer and indie mechanic wants to replace engine, thoughts? Any help or insight would be appreciated.


----------

